

Bing and Wolfram Alpha BMI calculation - zeynel1

Do you get Wolfram Alfa BMI calculator when you search Bing for "bmi calculate" as claimed in MS blog http://www.bing.com/community/blogs/search/archive/2009/11/11/how-many-calories-in-a-burger-what-s-2-2-2-2-2-bing-and-wolfram-alpha-have-the-answers.aspx<p>I don't see it:<p>http://www.bing.com/search?q=bmi+calculate&#38;go=&#38;form=QBLH&#38;qs=n
======
zeynel1
Live links

[http://www.bing.com/community/blogs/search/archive/2009/11/1...](http://www.bing.com/community/blogs/search/archive/2009/11/11/how-
many-calories-in-a-burger-what-s-2-2-2-2-2-bing-and-wolfram-alpha-have-the-
answers.aspx)

[http://www.bing.com/search?q=bmi+calculate&go=&form=...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=bmi+calculate&go=&form=QBLH&qs=n)

